# A brave design from Alfa...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Audi take note. This is the level of design expertise and character we expect now. Not just a rehash... :roll:

http://www.evo.co.uk/front_website/gall ... &id=459850

Cheers

rich


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

not convinced,, would like to see some other angles,,,,, which may be diff as prob not off the drawing board yet


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

roddy said:


> not convinced,, would like to see some other angles,,,,, which may be diff as prob not off the drawing board yet


There are four images there Roddy, check again. Look for some arrows!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

rustyintegrale said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > not convinced,, would like to see some other angles,,,,, which may be diff as prob not off the drawing board yet
> ...


ooops  ,, whats an arrow,, :? :?


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

This is the 4C that was shown a while ago at the Geneva motor show. It's just that they've released these shots in a new colour.

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/motors...64925/alfas_4c_concept_makes_an_entrance.html


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

yes ,,, loooverrrly.... as you say, audi should take heed,,, maybe get the tallywallys to design one and the crouts to build it,, :idea:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well i can see why they have changed the colour but obviously black would be best !!  ,,, 1.8 turbo, 200 bhp,,, rwd.. :lol: :lol:


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, same concept as before, just with different paint.
Lovely though.
Now just stop bring out new "concepts" and BUILD THE F***ING THING!!!

(Oh, and then work out how to stop ruining your lovely designs by having to stick the number plate on one side rather than in the middle... It's like a supermodel having to wear a monocle...)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Some alfa dealers are taking deposits already (Corkhills) I have registered my interest


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

It does have a very Lotus feel about the design, but this isn't a bad thing. Not sure of the proportions; the transition from the side to the back seem a little awkward, and I'm not entirely convinced on the bonnet lines. But these are just photos, I think it's one of those that you'll have to see in the flesh.

Although with a reported sub-ton weight it should be fun and economical to drive. Although with all those exotic materials I can't imagine it's going to be affordable.

Still, Frankfurt in a couple of weeks which should hopefully throw up some lovelies - new TT and R4 anyone?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

have a look at spandys link,,, 40 k,, not cheap !! :?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Not much more than a TT...


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Dash said:


> Not much more than a TT...


Sooooo much more than a TT


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

If only the mk2 TT had been more like that


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

rustyintegrale said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Not much more than a TT...
> ...


Agreed, I have not been tempted to buy a brand new car - ever!!!!!!
But this little baby has me reaching for the cheque book lol. Apparently they will be doing a standard version and then some kind of arbarth version


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Agree with dash looks like a lotus 
I'm sure this will sell well and depreciate like a stone!

I'll be looking for a bargain in a few years


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Aye, I was sorely tempted by the Brera as it's cheap and chips and looks the nuts. But it's relatively slow, or if you plump for the 4WD V6 then you really must hate the planet with it's CO2 output.

Having an eco-nut of a girlfriend my next car needs to be a marked improvement on the 225g/km that the MK1 TT has.

I liked the sound of the e-tron with a 3.0 TDI coupled to an electric motor, but the last I heard that was heading for the R8 market.


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2011)

Dash said:


> Aye, I was sorely tempted by the Brera as it's cheap and chips and looks the nuts. But it's relatively slow, or if you plump for the 4WD V6 then you really must hate the planet with it's CO2 output.
> 
> Having an eco-nut of a girlfriend my next car needs to be a marked improvement on the 225g/km that the MK1 TT has.
> 
> I liked the sound of the e-tron with a 3.0 TDI coupled to an electric motor, but the last I heard that was heading for the R8 market.


FT-86 ?


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

http://4c.alfaromeo.com/

The launch countdown is well and truly ticking.

This could well be my next "fun" car 

4kg per hp is apparently the figure they are aiming at which would be like having a 375 bhp mk1. I am liking that


----------



## Phage (Sep 25, 2011)

Has anyone been able to drive one yet ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Like it.. 8) [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Matt B said:


> http://4c.alfaromeo.com/
> 
> The launch countdown is well and truly ticking.
> 
> ...


So why change, you have more than that already..
Steve


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

In my late teens I had a job delivering Alfas - they were cracking cars to drive, even the little AlfaSuds although obviously I never experienced the rust bucket effect they eventually reached. This looks fantatic - a real step forward in design and one I would love to take a closer look at.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Holy thread resurrection! 

But my god that car is beautiful. Built in the Maserati factory too. 8)


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Driven one ? He asks ,,,,,, never even seen one !! But it does look good , not sure about the wheels tho so prob will not be buying :lol:


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Personally I think it looks horrible , It looks old hat and looks very much like a MK1 Elise. Nothing wrong with the Elise shape but then that was a 1996 design :?


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Brave, but not for me, too many curves.


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

Stunningly beautiful car. I once owned an Alfa Sprint Veloce which was to mind mind a lovely car in it's day.


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

Loved it when first announced, and it still looks great and sounds like a nice spec too.

but...

"19 December 2011, Autocar
Fiat engineering chief Mauro Pierallini is forecasting a 45,000 euro (£38,000) price tag"
vs.
"12 February 2013, Autocar
... tipped to cost less than £50,000 when it launches in the UK at the end of the year"

No surprise to see the price has crept up just a tad... :roll: 
(especially as that presumably translates as £49,999 for the absolute base spec)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

drjam said:


> Loved it when first announced, and it still looks great and sounds like a nice spec too.
> 
> but...
> 
> ...


If that's the case then I am definitely out.


----------



## actionman37 (May 13, 2012)

i really like it, i also like the fact they've put teledials on it, like what was on my old 2002 GTV V6. I was thinking of buying another in summer but want something different. Not 1 for having the same car twice.

Although I was tempted to bid on a mint Evo 6 a couple of days ago. Wish I had now as it only ended up going for £4200


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

This was on my radar last year but now they're talking about a price tag of £40k-£50k it's not going to be realistic. But as people say, they may depreciate quickly so a relatively recent used model may be obtainable in 2 or 3 years. They will have no load space though, so I'd be keeping the TT.


----------



## Urbanbadger (Feb 6, 2013)

rustyintegrale said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> > Not much more than a TT...
> ...


Hahah


----------



## Urbanbadger (Feb 6, 2013)

I was looking at buying an alfa (a pro drive brera though) but was put off when I went into the showroom and they opened the door and the alarm went off.... and continued to go off for the next half hour until they removed the claxon and took it out the back.....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I wasn't convinced by a lot of the shots, but Evo posted this side-on on my fb timeline:


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

I think it is a breath of fresh air tbh. Really looks promising.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

And thats me definitely out .......

In the latest press release we bring you details about the hotly anticipated Launch Edition of the Alfa 4C.

The exclusive 'Launch Edition' will make its début at the Geneva Motor Show. It will be produced as a numbered limited edition: 400 in Europe, Africa and the Middle East, 500 in North America and 100 in the rest of the world.

Dedicated to the host of fans throughout the world, the limited edition of the new Alfa Romeo compact supercar is distinguished by exclusive characteristics such as carbon fibre trim and the 'Carrara White' body colour.

The 4C 'Launch Edition' can be ordered straight away at a price which is almost the same throughout Europe, £52,000 GBP including VAT OTR.

A unique privilege exclusively for 4C 'Launch Edition' buyers: the chance to take part in an exclusive event in Italy which also includes an Advanced Driving session with Professional Driver-Instructors.

New all-aluminium engine: direct-injection 240 HP 1750 Turbo Petrol.

Top speed of more than 250 km/h and acceleration from 0 to 100 km/h in 4.5 seconds.

Alfa TCT twin clutch transmission with shift paddles at steering wheel and new Alfa DNA selector with additional 'Race' mode.

Read the full press release on www.alfaromeo.co.uk


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

undoubtedly a sharp looking car,, but so so so expensive,,, maybe the toyota / subaru R86 will be an alternative


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

roddy said:


> undoubtedly a sharp looking car,, but so so so expensive,,, maybe the toyota / subaru R86 will be an alternative


Maybe something like this

http://www.pistonheads.com/classifieds/ ... ium/961829


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Matt B said:


> The 4C 'Launch Edition' can be ordered straight away at a price which is almost the same throughout Europe, £52,000 GBP including VAT OTR.


Maybe the normal production edition- whenever that arrives - will be more realistically priced. :?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Matt B said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > undoubtedly a sharp looking car,, but so so so expensive,,, maybe the toyota / subaru R86 will be an alternative
> ...


yes, very nice,, but so so expensive


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

I think the 4C is going to have a lot of road presence! No doubting its a good looking car, just needs to justify the price tag! A lot money and a lot of very good alternatives!


----------



## Titan (Mar 5, 2009)

That is one really fine looking car,but again bit on the pricey side!!

Is it close to the price of the new F-Type Jag?Or is that more like 60-70k?
Another nice looking car but I'd imagine aiming for totally different market...


----------



## Gmac (Mar 6, 2013)

Hopefully it will sell well for alfa, they could do with a bit of success for new models!


----------



## eglin (Mar 10, 2013)

Whilst obviously not a priority, visibility appears to be pretty shocking out the back and blind spots. Have I missed something here in it being mid engined or is it front engined?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://www.evo.co.uk/news/evonews/28984 ... video.html


----------



## CraigW (Mar 19, 2009)

I see they have just announced that the 4C will be £45k here in the UK. A contender for people thinking about replacing their TTRS perhaps?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Saw it it Goodwood FOS earlier in the summer ,, so oo much nicer than th MK2 TT but a little dissapointed with the interior


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)




----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Mmm, looks like fun. Even a 25 bhp hike from a remap will make a big difference to performance due to the lightweight nature of the beast.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

is in no way an alternative to a MK2TT,, so much nicer on the outside and so much worse on the inside 
( at 45k i will never have to make the choice :wink: )


----------

